# Petition to remove current AU Zone Director



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Hello everyone, 

Its been awhile since I started a new thread and this is an important one.

Everyone who is in the Pacific Zone for the AU needs to at least go and read the petition regarding the removal of the current Pacific Zone Director (even if you disagree, it is important that you go and read the information).

https://www.facebook.com/groups/AU.Accountability/


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

You need a face book account to read this. I don't/won't have one. Can you post it here?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Here's the link to the partition, but not the facebook discussion.

https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/file/PE...N6cWv1a4x2EjGgMpF6zS7AMjVAHkI0zRqX28beaBD-2hE


----------



## Alamo (Nov 22, 2008)

NO Facebook,NO can read story....Alamo


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Hello guys,

First of all I dont understand your seeming hatred of Facebook, as I use it to communicate with numerous cousins I otherwise would have very little contact with. It doesnt mean I agree with Zuckerburgs positions on things, it is just a tool like anything else is. 

Secondly you have to be a paid AU member to view the discusion group as it talks about current problems and issues within the AU. 

Third because this is an issue from inside the AU I wont blast everything on this post. If you wish to view what the petition says and be able to reply to it you will have to go to that forum to do so, sorry. I made the notification here so that those who wish too from the AU and especially the Pacific zone can do so, again sorry if anyone feels that is inconvienient.

Lawman


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

lawman said:


> Hello guys,
> 
> First of all I dont understand your seeming hatred of Facebook, as I use it to communicate with numerous cousins I otherwise would have very little contact with. It doesnt mean I agree with Zuckerburgs positions on things, it is just a tool like anything else is.


It's because Facebook makes Adobe Flash look secure. You and your information would be safer on a cork board at the laundromat. Since you should already know this please don't flame me for being current on security.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

Jay3 said:


> Here's the link to the partition, but not the facebook discussion.
> 
> https://lookaside.fbsbx.com/file/PE...N6cWv1a4x2EjGgMpF6zS7AMjVAHkI0zRqX28beaBD-2hE


Cut and paste:

Sorry, this content isn't available right now
The link you followed may have expired, or the page may only be visible to an audience you're not in.

Oh well. I could complain about the Great Lakes Director too. But what's the point. It is an elected position... vote em out.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

rpalmer said:


> Cut and paste:
> 
> Sorry, this content isn't available right now
> The link you followed may have expired, or the page may only be visible to an audience you're not in.
> ...



PM'd you.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

rpalmer said:


> Cut and paste:
> 
> Sorry, this content isn't available right now
> The link you followed may have expired, or the page may only be visible to an audience you're not in.
> ...


Thats the point;

In order to vote a director out you have to get 15% of the membership in that region (in this case the Pacific Zone) to sign a petition this forces the board of directors to have a vote taken within 90 days of receiving the necessary signatures. Our goal is to get at least 160 signatures as this will be almost 20% of the membership in our region and will be a good marker for how the membership will vote. 

Without getting into the nuts and bolts of it Kamal Hindi used his position to threaten member clubs and individuals. He threatened to throw them out of the AU a power he does not posess. this was all due to two friends of his one whom we can prove is ether totally incompetant as a race secretary or intentionally cheating and another who was accussd of cheating during a special club race (he won my several minutes ahead of next race bird, when the club went to toss the bird the next day. they were told the bird got lost on a training toss the day after a hard race). in each case Hindi belittled the membership and clubs involved and threatened them. 

This was done to protect his friends, I could go further into how many people have sent AU birds to the 2016 AU race and the birds failed to be given to the designated handlers. I suspect that will become part of a sepparate call for his removal once the AU race is done. 

Lawman


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Jay3 said:


> PM'd you.


Hi Jay3, never received your PM


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

I am aware some dont like facebook but are interested in whats going on in the Pacific Zone. So this is the essence of what the petition says but is not an exact duplicate of the one on facebook. It does not go into specifics but that will be forthcoming; 

PETITION TO REMOVE KAMAL HINDI
AS THE AU PACIFIC ZONE DIRECTOR

The following brief will outline many but not all of the reasons for removing Kamal Hindi as the Pacific Zone Director; 

They include but are not limited to conduct unbecoming a member of the AU let alone a zone director, refusal to enforce AU race rules, refusal to step aside on a race rule violation(s) when a long time friend was involved, belittling and putting down an acting club and combine race secretary who was seeking his aid in enforcing AU race rules on a member of the 395 concourse. An action the president of the 395 refused to take - again this is regarding a long time friend of both men, failure to send the race rule violations on up to the appropriate AU committee for review and subsequent action while acting in the capacity of an AU zone director. 

Then if the above was not enough Kamal Hindi sent out an email to all of the race handlers for the upcoming 2016 AU race alleging that two long time members of the AU in good standing had been removed as handlers for conduct unbecoming and cheating (wrong on both counts). Hindi signed the letter as the AU Zone Director and Chairman of the 2016 AU race (forever entertwining the two positions). The fact is that both brothers had repeatedly asked for clarification as to who the backing club or organization for this race. Everyone can look for themselves at the original fliers presented by Hindi and his co-chair in which they presented the East Course Combine and 395 Concourse as the backing organizations. This could not be further from the truth as nether organization ever took a vote to back the race. 

Hindi told two brothers to come to a meeting and ask their question(s), when questions were asked regarding clarification of this and many other things the brothers were thrown out of the race and told by Hindi if they challenged the decision they would be thrown out of the AU altogether. Now this is not the first time Hindi has made this kind of threat against a member(s) of the AU. Earlier in the year both brothers had to go to a 395 member club meeting to assist them after Hindi threatened them in mass and stated he would throw them all out of the AU.

Additionally the brothers were thrown out after refusing to back down regarding Hindi’s refusal to censure his long time friend over race rule violations. Further no one can remember a time in recent history when Kamal Hindi was an active AU member who flew birds in any associated AU club. This came out during an East Course Combine meeting in which Hindi was removed from the office of president for being an inactive member.

All of what has been stated above can be backed up with emails and race knock of sheets from the involved parties and clubs. It is our position that Kamal Hindi has used his position as the AU Zone Director to protect his friends and attack those who would hold them accountable for violations of local race rules as well as the AU race rules. 

It is therefore our request that the members of the Pacific Zone join with us; In requesting that the AU board of directors immediately cause a vote to be taken by the Pacific Zone membership to remove Kamal Hindi as the AU Pacific Zone director.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

*Gentlemen* bottom line is this both Kamal Hindi and the current 395 president are long time friends of the individual involved and will bend over backwards to protect this individual. They have allowed someone who will go to any expense to win, no matter if it is against the rules or not. To be a handler in the south section for the AU race, with the removal of two very competative handlers from the race, this individual will be more likely to take a top spot in the final scoring. 

What gets me most is Hindi and Bird (the 395 president) demand that everyone else obey the letter of the law as to the race rules, they give their friend a pass. I have sat in our own 395 concourse meeting in which Hindi showed up as a guest and proceeded to demean and belittle one of the clubs who was having an internal problem with the concourse president (he was a member of that club). Hindi ended by threatening to throw the entire club out of the AU National organisation (power he does not hold or posses as a Zone Rep) It was only after my brother and I went to this club and explained how this could have been handled differently that cooler heads prevailed and the 395 president was not thrown out. 

So you see we have no agenda other than to hold everyone including ourselves to the same standard, no preferential treatment, no one set of rules for me and my friends and another for everyone else. Those who play by these kind of rules have no place in our sport, not if we wish it to still be here for our children, grandchildren and great grandchildren.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

lawman said:


> *Gentlemen* bottom line is this both Kamal Hindi and the current 395 president are long time friends of the individual involved and will bend over backwards to protect this individual. They have allowed someone who will go to any expense to win, no matter if it is against the rules or not.


1.) Who is the individual?

2.) What are his/her crimes?

3.) Why sweat a threat if there is a lack of authority to carry it out? 

This kind of reminds me of a post a few years ago where I believe you were accused by a flyer of wrong doing and you attacked them and threw your authority around. ( Do I really need to look it up???) 

We only have one side of a two sided story. Best of luck.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

rpalmer said:


> 1.) Who is the individual?
> 
> 2.) What are his/her crimes?
> 
> ...


R. Palmer, this is just the start of the story, and your blowing smoke up something..... or more likely just trying to change the narrative of what is being talked about

But, I believe the article you are referring too was when I assisted in checking out a new fliers loft location after a race and found that the guy’s birds did not home into his loft. Never could prove where they homed into but it definitely wasn’t his loft as we waited 3 hours for the birds to return. the club race secretary pulled his results for that race, not me and it was never challenged at the concourse or AU level. The guy whose loft they were suspected of going to (15 miles shorter than one being checked) and the new flier both quit and created their own club. No charges of wrong doing were ever brought but yes I was accused of being several things. I was the president of that club and helped the race secretary check out a complaint by other members of the club, interestingly two other members of the club were present when we checked the location but they were never accused of wrong doing and they were the ones who claimed the birds flew short. That same new flier made claims on this web site, claims that were untrue and he knew it. 

So R. Palmer lets get back to the narrative at hand, I have never used a position of power to attack anyone, trust me with my job I could "IF" I wished to be that kind of person I have plenty of oportunity to do so. 

As for the names you know two of them already Kamal Hindi and the current 395 President Mike Bird. As for their supposed crimes does anyone in the AU or IF truly not understand the seriousness of what is occurring. If so, stand by as the first of many complaints is headed to the AU race committee for review. 

As for who it is they are protecting, I just received information that person was declared by a writer who submitted an article to the Digest to be the current 395 concourse race secretary. I don't receive the Digest (too many ads for my taste). So I am waiting to see if what I was told is in fact true. If it is true the writer of the article ether flat out lied or was lied too and never properly checked out the story, we will have to wait and see. If the writer did lie (by ommission or commission) I will contact them and give them the chance to submit a retraction to the story, or, well we will have to wait and see how that plays out. As for the individual club race secretary mentioned above who is being protected: never and I do mean never has this indiviual been a combine, concourse or federation race secretary. 

As for only one side of the story then I invite Kamal Hindi and/or Mike Byrd to refutiate them. The same offer was given on the web site in facebook by the web master..... Nether of these mem have replied (how can the refutiate the truth you say, by staying quite and getting friends to attack those who claim they have done wrong I say) so as I mentioned the information is now going to the AU in the form of an official complaint. 

Anyone involved in the 2016 AU race beware as these two men are in fact the chair and co chair of the event and for the first time in the history of the event the chair and co chair are also participants. Further as I mentioned the aformentioned club race secretary is also participating and this individual will stop at nothing to win. Interestingly they are all in different sections. 

So who wants to bet against each of them taking one of the top three spots (in each section) perhaps even sweeping the event. 

Interesting things to come R. Palmer interesting things to come.


----------



## sreeshs (Aug 16, 2009)

rpalmer said:


> It's because Facebook makes Adobe Flash look secure. You and your information would be safer on a cork board at the laundromat. Since you should already know this please don't flame me for being current on security.


Thumbs up for that view


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

lawman said:


> R. Palmer, this is just the start of the story, and your blowing smoke up something..... or more likely just trying to change the narrative of what is being talked about
> 
> But, I believe the article you are referring too was when I assisted in checking out a new fliers loft location after a race and found that the guy’s birds did not home into his loft. Never could prove where they homed into but it definitely wasn’t his loft as we waited 3 hours for the birds to return. the club race secretary pulled his results for that race, not me and it was never challenged at the concourse or AU level. The guy whose loft they were suspected of going to (15 miles shorter than one being checked) and the new flier both quit and created their own club. No charges of wrong doing were ever brought but yes I was accused of being several things. I was the president of that club and helped the race secretary check out a complaint by other members of the club, interestingly two other members of the club were present when we checked the location but they were never accused of wrong doing and they were the ones who claimed the birds flew short. That same new flier made claims on this web site, claims that were untrue and he knew it.
> 
> ...


I NEVER blow smoke and will look for the posts that I recall. Personally I question this whole thing on your last reply. Let's assume I'm not reading it correctly.

When I asked who is/are the wrong doers you reply the stated officials. To me that answer is a dodge. SOMEONE flew birds that caused the officials to take a stand. SOMEONE flew birds that others complained about. Who is this SOMEONE? Who are the officials defending? I can't think of how else to ask. 

With that person in mind what is the complaint that the officials find without merit?

I will now look for the post(s) that I recall.

Wow the boards search is very very poor. I will say you are a colorful personality as evidenced by this thread.
http://www.pigeons.biz/forums/f14/chasing-the-pot-of-gold-part-two-51669.html

None of this is to take away from the fact that you have not identified the SOMEONE who has a complaint against their flown bird.

After reviewing YOUR history I will say this is my last post to this thread.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

WOW R. Palmer; you had to go back to "Chasing the pot of Gold PT2" to try and prove your point! You should have read PT1, better yet read the article here or in one of the old Digests that I wrote about small clubs and those who only fly small teams. Unless your a MOB flier you should like them.

Point is I did name the two officials, Kamal Hindi the current and hopefully soon to be removed Pacific Zone director and current Chair of the 2016 AU race, his Co chair Mike Byrd is also the current and soon to be replaced president of the 395 concourse. the only mistake made by the membership was not removing Byrd when we removed the old 395 Concourse race secretary Fred Rocha for incompetence. 

Then you demand to know who they are protecting but you refuse to do any leg work as I have given you several hints already..... 

YOU CAN TAKE A HORSE TO WATER BUT YOU CANT MAKE IT DRINK comes to mind. 
Current article in the Digest about a flier from the 395 who claims to be the current combine/concourse race secretary for both the 395 Concourse and the way the article reads for the East Course Combine.  

1) Current 395 Concourse Race Secretary voted in DEC 2015 is Steve Whitmer feel free to contact him directly at [email protected]

2) Current East Course Combine Race Secretary is Sonny Cangiarella (Fly Sonny Loft) you can reach him at [email protected] or [email protected] 

3) In the 395 we have an award for best overall average speed. The individual named in the digest and prior posts is a current race secretary for the YIIK club. Further this club has participated in both of the above named organizations. The individual has been this clubs race secretary for over 10 years and can when the individual wants too do all the necessary paperwork associated with this job correctly. 

The computation for this award is simple; if you have a UNIKON clocking system your first 10 birds entered are eligible for the overall award. All other birds are not eligible. If you use a different system you have to fill out paperwork naming your 10 eligible birds. Your bird then has to compete and score in top 10 percent of each race flown or you are out of avg speed. 

As for all of the overall awards this individual has won, I am in possession of an email written by this YIIK race secretary that states the calculations for awards (for personal loft) have never been done correctly. This Race secretary in effort to prove self worth, took first bird in regardless of eligibility and listed it on paperwork for overall awards. 

So you see all those overall awards won by this race secretary are worthless! And will likely be pulled by the 395 Concourse before everything is done. 

So you see from this post and all the previous on this link you have been given hint after hint after hint but you want to be spoon fed. Do some homework I say and come back with serious questions as to why this individual Race Secretary would be allow to do this an oh so much more and be protected by the zone director and current president of the 395. As I have already stated they are all best friends, drinking buddies and I personally dont care what else. 

Point is the rules were made to be followed! Not as a now deceased flier once said to me, only to be followed until you found a way around them!


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Why is it that when confronted by the truth, do minions run and hide?

You see there is much more information that can be put out, but those 
like R. Palmer simply spout their beliefs then when the going gets tough...... 
I think you all get the point as when 

Facts get in way of beliefs they run and hide.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Well the crickets are getting very hungry…. We still haven’t heard word one from Kamal Hindi or Mike bird on this web site or on the facebook site. 

What are they afraid of you ask? 

The truth I say, the truth!

Anyone involved in the 2016 AU race beware as these two men are in fact the chair and co chair of the event and for the first time in the history of the event the chair and co chair are also participants. Further as I mentioned the aforementioned club race secretary (I refuse to use this individuals name) is also participating and this individual will stop at nothing to win. Interestingly they are all in different sections. 

I am also still waiting to see if any of their friends or minions are willing to make a bet against these three individuals sweeping the event. 

So far no one seems willing to take this bet and I have to wonder why?


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

When Omaha did the race chair and co chair had birds in the race, not in their own loft, but they had birds in the race. I guess that is the difference the Omaha cub is a great bunch and they didn't win.
Dave


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Crazy Pete said:


> When Omaha did the race chair and co chair had birds in the race, not in their own loft, but they had birds in the race. I guess that is the difference the Omaha cub is a great bunch and they didn't win.
> Dave


Your right Crazy Pete, it makes all the difference in the world. If your in charge of the event and your not only hosting the event but your also a handler....... well flashing red lights should be going off for everyone.

Funny thing is this Steve Whitmer the 395 Race secretary was asked to be the Race Secretary for this event by Kamal Hindi. He was presented to the handlers and they voted him in with no one obstaning or opposing. In fact the handlers present voted Steve in with many stating they did not trust anyone else to do the job correctly and honestly. 

Then when steve would not bend the rules for the YIIK race secretary. Hindi's friend, Steve and I (I am his brother and former president of both the 395 and east course combines) both got thrown out of the race as handlers. 

To date there is no named race secretary for this event! I can only think of one reason for this that makes any sense (nether can Steve) and that is the race will be fixed. Further, there is no honest race secretary that is willing to put their reputation on the line.


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Well if you think it is going to be fixed you need to hire an independent investigator to follow the birds. JMO
Dave


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Crazy Pete said:


> Well if you think it is going to be fixed you need to hire an independent investigator to follow the birds. JMO
> Dave


Hi Crazy Pete, 

Your suggestion will cover any intentional (ok even unintentional) early releases from time birds leave in trailer to drop off point. Danny Hinds is the hauler to the best of my knowledge and I do not believe he would put his reputation on the line for that kind of game. 

However, that assumes the bird or birds in question actually get on the trailer. 

While I was president of the 395 we had a flier that accused another of holding the correct ring chip in hand (palming it) as bird was scanned. This allowed the bird to enter race even though the birds chip ring on its leg was dead. 

Apparently that club up until the combine had to intervene would allow the handler to scan and basket there own birds. Clear violation of AU policy 

However when asked to put the allegations on paper the individual making the claim backed off and would not do so as he was afraid of retaliation. So I could only re-iterate what would happen if caught and nothing else could be done, other than it put a permanent stain on the reputation of individual who was accused of wrong doing. 

Interestingly enough we are talking about the YIIK club and the individual accused of palming the correct ring chip was their race secretary and is the very same race secretary that is good friends with Hindi and Byrd. This individual is also an AU Handler for the 2016 race. 

So ask me again if I think there are ways to cheat if one is so inclined and whether or not I think the individual in the YIIK club is willing to cheat to win.

Further, I can find absolutely no record anywhere that shows in the last twenty years that Kamal Hindi was an active flier. Mike Byrd his co chair for the event was accused by his own club of cheating and almost thrown out just last year. So you have someone who does not have the experience to be the AU Zone rep let alone the Chair for the AU Race (actual flying experience). You have a co chair who was accused of cheating and their close friend the YIIK race secretary who has also been accused of cheating. 

Then ask yourself what you think the possibilities are for them not trying to cheat? Or in Kamal Hindi's case where he has not been an active participant in any AU club, would he even recognise that cheating was going on? Then ask yourself if he would hold ether of his friends accountable if they did cheat and got caught? go back and re-read the posts on this link before answering, then think it over carefully before answering.

When money is one the line it brings out the worst in some people who will do anything to gain money and more importantly prestige!


----------



## Crazy Pete (Nov 13, 2008)

Wow I'm glad I fly in a small club and the most we ever bet for is a banana split.
Dave


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Crazy Pete said:


> Wow I'm glad I fly in a small club and the most we ever bet for is a banana split.
> Dave


I like your idea but in our club the winner buys the pizza for the next week.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Hello everyone,

Well it seems Kamal Hindi and Mike Bird have remained completely silent.... guess I would too when I have my attack dogs file a completely flase allegation against a former friend at his place of work and against my brother with the AU. 

But not too worry peeps my brother (the current 395 Race secretary) has back ups for all of the race violations that the current 395 president refused to bring forward against the YIIK club and their club race secretary. Violations that should have resulted in the club being sensured and thrown out of at least two separate races. 

It was these race rule violations that Kamal Hindi refused to act on and in fact verbally attacked my brother over. I guess old party animal friends are worth more to some than current friends that were trying to work towards stopping someone from cheeting. 

As it was the YIIK race secretary that thought they could shut me up by filing a false complaint at my department. Yes everybody I am an active duty peace officer. But as I said not to worry as before everything is done this individual will be identified as a liar and no department will ever act upon a complaint made against anyone by this individual ever again. You see thats what happens when you knowingly and maliciously file factually false compaints. 

Anyway as I said before the recall petition is moving ahead and I have been told by numerous individuals that if we dont have the needed signatures before the AU race. They will sign it after Hindi and Bird can no longer hurt them by thowing them out of the AU race for some minor incident.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Hello Everyone, 

Just an update to let you all know that the recall petition is moving ahead and I have been told by numerous individuals who are currently flying the 2016 AU race as handlers that if we dont have the needed signatures before the AU race. They will sign it after Hindi and Bird can no longer hurt them by thowing them out of the AU race for some minor incident.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Hello All, 

For those who did not get to experience the utter failure of the 2016 AU Convention or the race, you didn't miss anything. 

The recall effort to remove Kamal Hindi has at this point been put on hold and may be stopped altogether, not because it wasn't gaining a whole lot of steam. But because the AU Head office took matters into their own hands, watch to the AU updates for dispo.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Just a further update, 

Kamal Hindi is said to have vacated his seat as the Pacific Zone director at this time and if you look on the AU webpage it will show the Pacif Zone directors seat vancant. It is my understanding that the AU Board of Directors has retained a lawyer and are attempting to (through legal processes) force Hindi to turn over all documents involved in the AU 2016 race. It is my understanding that Hindi has refused to talk with anyone and that at this time those few who did receive checks from Hindi (mostly for far less than they were supposed to receive) have had those checks bounce.

It is being rumored that Mike Byrd the Co Chair and acting co race secretary for the 2016 AU Race is telling everyone he washed his hands of any involvement with the 2016 AU race. However he was an active co chair and co race secretary all the way to the final race. In part this was how he was able to convince enough 395 clubs to vote him in as the current 395 race secretary. Funny that this is occurring after he obtained a brand new Dodge Ram truck that he drove to the convention race in and that is still sitting in his driveway. 

The other co race secretaries were Kamal Hindi and Martha Delgado Stork (aka Ramos). In the past all AU race secretaries at all levels had to maintain copies of all race data for at least one year. Interesting that I am hearing that the AU Board cannot obtain any back files for the Race from Hindi as that information may be in Byrd’s or Storks possession. The 2016 convention committee was made of Kamal Hindi, his wife, Kamal’s brother Redwon (Joe) Hindi, his wife and Mike Byrd. So as you can see Mike Byrd as I mentioned was an active and dominant player for this race. In my sometimes not so humble opinion Byrd is equally responsible along with Hindi for any missing files and monies not paid out to participants of the race.

Further It is my belief that all of the players, to include all acting race secretaries and convention committee members should be held equally responsible for this fiasco.


----------



## Kal-El (Oct 10, 2008)

The name Fred Rocha rings a bell. I spoke to him about seven years ago about purchasing a bird, but that deal never came to fruition. At the time, he asked me about some questionable ethics regarding officers and club members. I don't recall the entire conversation in detail, but he wanted my opinion on some combine matters. I didn't know the story so I declined to give my two cents.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

Kal-El said:


> The name Fred Rocha rings a bell. I spoke to him about seven years ago about purchasing a bird, but that deal never came to fruition. At the time, he asked me about some questionable ethics regarding officers and club members. I don't recall the entire conversation in detail, but he wanted my opinion on some combine matters. I didn't know the story so I declined to give my two cents.


Hi Kal-El, Freddy was removed as the concourse race secretary for failure to do his job. Is that what your referring to or are you referring to someone using fake AU bands as that is the only thing that was ever brought to me (I was the 395 President at the time). 

Interestingly I was asked if I knew anything about people using fake bands and banding their birds 6 to 12 months ahead of time, so essentially they were flying yearlings to young bird races. 

Freddy was the assistant race secretary at the time (if I remember right) and it was Victor Greco (Freddy's partner) and Freddy who asked the question. AS I told them if you have proof of wrong doing by any member of this concourse I will call a special concourse meeting to address it. Interestingly Greco and Freddy were young birds specialists and suddenly switched to old birds only after that.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

To Everyone:

Especially those who participated in the 2016 AU race ether as a breeder or handler.

I recently received a notice from someone claiming to be a Lawyer here in Southern
California that claims to have been retained by Kamal Hindi. Basically I am being
threatened for bringing out the truth about what was going on regarding the 2016 AU race and Hindi’s involvement in said race. I suspect at this time there is somewhere between $350,000 to $500,000 that is unaccounted for from this race. As of this time the exact number is unknown as Hindi has refused to summit any financial documentation to the AU home office for revue as required by the Host of a convention race. Understand everything I have stated to date can be proven!

I was threatened that if I do not cease and desist my comments and in the future send any comments directly to this Lawyer that I could be sued for liable. Considering that what Hindi and others have done to my brother and I pales in comparison to what Hindi and his compatriots engaged in against us…. Well I don’t scare.

I suspect that Hindi is now using this Lawyer to engage in intimidation of anyone who has
said or says anything he does not like in the future. I also suspect that anyone he owes money to is having their winning with held unless they sign away their rights to sue Hindi and the 2016 race committee. Essentially they are engaging with threatening anyone with a lawsuit who has information regarding the actions of Kamal Hindi, his brother Redone (Joe) Hindi, Mike Byrd, Martha Delgado Stork (AKA Ramos) or any other member of the 2016 race committee who may be called as witness against him as part of numerous AU complaints.

As I said to this lawyer I welcome his lawsuit as my brother and I will counter sue over the actions of Hindi and company.

Everyone (handlers and breeders) if you are staying quite in the hopes of receiving your promised payouts, well you need to read the front cover to the March 15th edition of the Racing Pigeon Digest. I suspect your living a pipe dream if you think you will ever receive payment in full from this race by those involved.

In conclusion my question is simple; who else among you, especially the handlers and breeders have received similar threats of a lawsuit if you talk to anyone other than Hindi’s lawyer regarding what you are owed? 

If you have been threatened in this manor or similar manor, I would suggested several courses of action;
1)contact your local police and request a criminal report be completed regarding the threats.
2)Yes it does not rise to the level of terrorist threats but it is a threat non the less and should be documented as such.
3)file a complaint with the AU home office, this will require you to pay a 50.00 fee to get the complaint heard. However the more similar complaints against Hindi and company, the less likely the AU will cut a deal with him to make this all go away. 

Lastly please send me a report number from your local police department (listing department, date and report number) along with copies of your face page for your AU Complaint. You can send this information to me in a PM as I am compiling this information for two reasons, first the AU should be filing a criminal complaint against Hindi and company for grand theft and embezzlement and these actions by Hindi will only support such a criminal filing. The second reason is for the possibility of filing a class action lawsuit against Hindi and the entire 2016 race committee.


----------



## wildcat hunter (Jan 17, 2014)

I had no idea just how big this is. That's a lot of money to mess with. It would be nice to be a bug on the wall. I would think the AU would want this cleared up asap, after all its their reputation on the line too. A bit of research should go into the organizations handling the races before allowing them to take the convention / race on.


----------



## lawman (Jul 19, 2005)

wildcat hunter said:


> I had no idea just how big this is. That's a lot of money to mess with. It would be nice to be a bug on the wall. I would think the AU would want this cleared up asap, after all its their reputation on the line too. A bit of research should go into the organizations handling the races before allowing them to take the convention / race on.


Agreed Wildcat, I would have thought that too but it seems the current board is more about covering their own culpability. but that's just my opinion of the upper echelon of the board. 

Anyway its soon to be taken out of the hands of the AU Board all together as most of the handlers and many of the breeders are preparing to take this to the sheriffs department and file a criminal complaint against the 2016 AU Convention chairman and co chair (Kamal Hindi and Mike bird) and all the rest of the convention committee.

If you were a breeder or handler and have not already received notification, go to theloftreport.com for instructions to become part of the criminal complaint.


----------

